# Cook for 30 minutes or until golden brown



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

We're working on a job just now and it has a 'turret' with a skylight at the top. I was up there painting it today with the sun beating in and it was like being baked in an oven without any oxygen. Apart from being well cooked and snow blind I managed to come out of it pretty unscathed :thumbup:

Gotta climb up there for a second coat tomorrow - I'm hoping for a bit of cloud cover!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

You forgot the bottom half. Those things can be blinding. And it's easy to be off in lala land and lean into the went paint behind you. Not that I did that. :whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ouch, those suck. I remember doing one like that a couple years ago. It had water stains at the top around the skylight, and I was up there spraying Coverstain from a rattle can. I got beyond high, I thought I had suffered some serious dain bramage.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

JNLP said:


> And it's easy to be off in lala land and lean into the went paint behind you. Not that I did that. :whistling2:


Do you really think I'm going to incriminate myself on a public forum and tell you that I did that today? 



ProWallGuy said:


> Ouch, those suck. I remember doing one like that a couple years ago. It had water stains at the top around the skylight, and I was up there spraying Coverstain from a rattle can. I got beyond high, I thought I had suffered some serious dain bramage.


Now that you mention it, I don't think I can remember painting any of those (cept for new ones) without the watermarks on until this one.

I'll post some pics of this job at the weekend. There's a fireplace wall with a couple of real challenging/unusual/interesting corners on the chimney breast that I'm papering tomorrow...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> There's a fireplace wall with a couple of real challenging/unusual/interesting corners on the chimney breast that I'm papering tomorrow...












He said breast. :laughing:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You might try cutting a little plastic about the same size as the window and double stick some tape to four corners and stick it to the glass, might shade some.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Look at the google ad at the top of the page "golden parmesan chicken":laughing::laughing:
Just need to be plucked!


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

I hate those tight spots man. i was always the one gettin into those at my last co. "You're the skinniest..."

Looks like you'll have fun papering that cornered business- look forward to seeing the after pics.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I loath skylights.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I loathe working in a tiny closet on a ladder after eating a bad burrito.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> I loathe working in a tiny closet on a ladder after eating a bad burrito.


Is that a "Paper Hangers Association" approved method for removing cloth backed vinyl wallcoverings?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> I loathe working in a tiny closet on a ladder after eating a bad burrito.


Time to come out of the closet!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Is that a "Paper Hangers Association" approved method for removing cloth backed vinyl wallcoverings?


No, it's an approved method of removing all other trades from the area.



RCP said:


> Time to come out of the closet!


Well, usually I get LOCKED in it by the other trades on the job.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Is that a "Paper Hangers Association" approved method for removing cloth backed vinyl wallcoverings?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> No, it's an approved method of removing all other trades from the area.


I prefer a 5 second trigger into the air with lacquer in the line.

heh heh...


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

daArch said:


> No, it's an approved method of removing all other trades from the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, usually I get LOCKED in it by the other trades on the job.


 
too funny!!!!:laughing:


----------

